

Tips for avoiding startup failure from successful founders - iisbum
http://thenextweb.com/entrepreneur/2013/09/22/just-started-a-company-you-might-make-these-mistakes-if-youre-not-careful/

======
nakedrobot2
What about "be lucky" ?

No, seriously. Anyone can be successful and talk about how smart they were.
But they are not being honest with themselves if they won't also admit to
being _lucky_.

Now, you _can_ manufacture a higher probability of being lucky. Most lucky
people are very, very good at doing that.

But there are always a few people who are just lucky. Whether they happened to
start something in the right place at the right time without actually knowing
how good their timing is, to being introduced to that friend of a friend who
ends up acquiring their company.

I think "be lucky" should be near the top of the list.

